# Flavour Chasing



## kimbo (9/7/14)

Hi

In my short vaping journey i have become a flavour junky, can we all share our best flavour setup, coil possision, ohms to vape at and so. I understand it is not the same for all juices, some want a bit more power and so, but your general setup for flavour.

Thx


----------



## Andre (9/7/14)

For the Reomizer: Micro coil as close to the deck as possible and as close to the outside edge of the deck as possible.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

Ok got myself a Magma for taste and so the journey begins

First i am trying 26g 10 wraps 3mm ID right above the airhole vertical coil single. 2mm airhole open

Flavour is a bit muted, i think it is because it heats up to slow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (10/7/14)

26g 2mm ID 6 wraps, very loose cotton wick. The taste is better. It just seems that the cotton is not wicking fast enough to keep up with the low ohms. My VK mixed Berrie is almost finished so i will continue this when i get some more, dont wanna mix flavours for this little experiment


----------



## Andre (10/7/14)

In my experience dual coils on atomizers designed for dual coils give the best flavour.


----------



## Al3x (10/7/14)

My attempt at the Magma dual coil





26g 8 wrap 3mm Id coming in at 0.6ohm


----------

